# Forums



## zig (11 Jul 2007)

Well, seems everyone is starting up forums these days even Rex is getting in on the act!

Gotta love the user handle  

http://www.rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jul 2007)

Who is he. The forum looks abit basic, and hasnt got the kudos like we have.
Fair play for trying though.


----------



## zig (11 Jul 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Who is he. The forum looks abit basic, and hasnt got the kudos like we have.
> Fair play for trying though.



Graeme you need to get out more!

Rex is legend in planted tank land, mainly posts over on The Planted Tank, he's known for his straight forward talking style, well maybe style and Rex don't mix too well lets just say he's a straight talker, also runs a pretty useful guide for newbies, I used it myself starting off and found it very helpful.


----------



## JamesC (11 Jul 2007)

One of his quotes that really cracks me up is:
"Because like a slinky they serve no purpose in life. But they do bring a smile to your face when you push them down the stairs."

There's a whole thread on his quotes - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...on/31194-my-favorite-rex-grigg-quote-lol.html

James


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jul 2007)

Yes, Rex is a legend, like the Chuck Norris of the planted tank online community.  

I regularly link to his articles for newbies when I can't be asked!

PS Chuck Norris doesn't sleep, he waits...


----------

